# how many fish can you keep in a 90 gallon and a 75 gallon marine tank



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

how many fish can you keep in a 90 gallon and a 75 gallon marine tank thanks


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Depends on how big the fish are and what types. What kinds of fish are you looking for?


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Apparently as much as you can fit,

http://www.aquarticles.com/images/China%201c/p16%20Goldfish.jpg

Yeah depends on the type of fish,
Fish with high bioloads like gold fish you'll only one 1 per every 10 gallon,
but you can fish like 12 guppies in a ten gallon,

Messy fish like Oscar's although produce high bioloads also there eating nature of losing some of the food through there gills also contributes,

Here's a link to a # of fish per you tank size calculator
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/aqadvisor-intelligent-aquarium-stocking-calculator-413/

I find that I can add a little more fish than what the link suggested with out any problems.


----------

